# Gasket Material



## myingling (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone know whats the best gasket material to use in a stabilizing vacuum chamber lids,,got any links ? 
mine don't want to seem to seal good after few uses so I would like buy some extras
Thanks


----------



## robert flynt (Nov 10, 2013)

Neopreme will probably work. You might find a plumbing supply that carries this type gasket material.


----------



## justturnin (Nov 11, 2013)

I am thinking something like this for a solid gasket.

http://www.amazon.com/Neoprene-Rubb...id=1384173029&sr=8-1&keywords=neoprene+rubber

Reactions: Like 1


----------

